# Sending in the big guns!



## Antarctican (Apr 25, 2008)

I was at a banquet last evening where there were displays by community members such as the local police. And wouldn't you know, if you asked nicely, they let you handle their guns!


----------



## quickshot (Apr 25, 2008)

*duck and RUN!!!* haha







Hope you don't mind me adding a photo to your thread : )


----------



## doenoe (Apr 25, 2008)

hope your not bringing that to the meet-up.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 25, 2008)

That's hot Anty!


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 25, 2008)

Eeep!  You look far too comfortable with that!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 25, 2008)

Heh heh, that's the one that fires rubber bullets. Might have some difficulty getting it aboard a plane, though, so I think you're safe Daan.



"Give me chocolate, and no one gets hurt" :lmao:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank God Anne-Marie and I booked a hotel! Take it you borrowed the camouflage gear off them too...


----------



## doenoe (Apr 25, 2008)

i can arrange chocolat.
btw i saw jackass 2.5 yesterday and they shot somethinglike that  at the fat dudes butt.....hurt like hell and had a bruise covering his whole cheek (and that was big) So watch out were you are aiming that thing, will ya


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 25, 2008)

doenoe said:


> btw i saw jackass 2.5 yesterday and they shot somethinglike that at the fat dudes butt.....hurt like hell and had a bruise covering his whole cheek (and that was big) So watch out were you are aiming that thing, will ya


Saw the bullets and they're pretty darn big.  And they kept telling me not to aim it at anyone, but it was so crowded, I basically 'strafed' the room before positioning myself so it pointed away from everyone.



Chris of Arabia said:


> Take it you borrowed the camouflage gear off them too...


Camo gear? _Camo gear!_ That's a silk dress buddy! :er:


----------



## kundalini (Apr 25, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Camo gear? _Camo gear!_ That's a silk dress buddy! :er:


And as Rod sang, "You Wear It Well."


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 26, 2008)

Awww shucks! Thanks   :blushing:


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 26, 2008)

As long as it was decaf, you were in no danger.


----------

